# My top shelf



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

some pics


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

You need more Illusiones.


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

Excellent man! Let us know how those flying pigs are. I'd really like to try one of those.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr (May 20, 2011)

Very nice....Those FP's look tasty :smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice choices for a top shelf


----------



## AlanP (Aug 14, 2011)

top shelf indeed!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

cartey said:


> You need more Illusiones.


+1

I never saw that gold MOW.

Would take a minute to pick a cigar to smoke from that group. So which one is the next to get lit?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice Michael.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great selection Michael!

However, you really need a few Ron Mexico's in that first group.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice selection!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice top shelf indeed.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice!!!:cowboyic9:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice. can't wait for my S&B and late harvests and next week is fuente mania at Holts in center city, so I'm sure I'll be adding a few other AF sticks


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Superb selection. Envious!


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

They all look delicious  What are the cigars in the 3rd picture?


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

MrLexus said:


> They all look delicious  What are the cigars in the 3rd picture?


A bunch of Liga Privada T52 and No.9 in various vitolas.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Edit: Ooops. Didnt see that this was already answered


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm thinking a 2010 Liberty or a Liberty Amendment would fit in there nicely.


----------



## ConnorMRyan (Sep 9, 2011)

What are the black and red skull ones?


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

ConnorMRyan said:


> What are the black and red skull ones?


Viaje Skull & Bones .. I believe they are from the recent group buy that took place


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

k-morelli said:


> Viaje Skull & Bones .. I believe they are from the recent group buy that took place


All but 2 of them are. There are 2 maob in there too.


----------

